# Some new compositions for vice+lute



## Simen Kjaersdalen (Apr 29, 2009)

I have earlier mostly written for lute/mandolin solo, but I've now tried to write some songs. They are inspired by Norwegian folk-music. You can find some recordings made by the singer Vilde Wiger at the page below:

www.myspace.com/kjaersdalen


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Simen,

Are you able to post your compositions here in the forum, by any chance? Perhaps as MP3s?

Some people accessing this forum from work (such as myself, for instance) might not be able to access MySpace due to firewalls and other restrictions.

Thanks, I look forward to hearing your work.


----------

